# IDM Navigator 2.0 Modbus TCP auslesen



## A124Bob (12 April 2020)

Hallo Zusammen,
bin Leihe beim Thema Bus und habe eine Frage an die Experten.
vielleicht könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen.

Ich möchte aus der Wärmepumpe den Wert für „Aktuelle Leistungsaufnahme Wärmepumpe“ Adresse 4122 Datentyp Float auslesen. Siehe Anhang Seiten 31 und 32.

Gelesen werden diese mit dem Tool Smart Appliance Enabler auf dem Raspberry.
Vom Smart Appliance Enabler werden die Werte an den SMA Home Manager 2.0 gesendet u dort der Verbrauch dargestellt.

Meine Frage ist wie ich Datenabfrage konfigurieren muss.
Einstellen kann ich Byte-Reihenfolge (BigEndian/LittleEndian), Bytes, Register-Typ (InputFloat, InputDecimal, InputString, InputHolding, Coil) , Register-Adresse (4122), Slave-Adresse (1).

Gemäß Beschreibung (Unit 1) gehe ich von Slave-Adresse 1 aus.
Register aus Tabelle 4122,
Byte-Reihenfolge Standard BigEndian,
aber wie müssen die anderen Parameter aussehen?

besten Dank für die Unterstützung im Voraus,
Bob


----------

